# Antenna Specialists Develop New XM Antennas



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Although it may be too early for Consumer Electronics Show (CES) hype, it's never too early to tout some new products appearing at the show. Antenna Specialists, developers of mobile GPS, cellular and PCS antennas, will debut (at CES) its new line of XM Satellite Radio antennas.

After announcing plans in July to design, manufacture, market and distribute vehicular antennas for XM's satellite radio service, Antenna Specialists has developed the XM8100F/CP and the XM20/CP satellite radio antenna models.

The XM8100F/CP is an "On-Glass" antenna that doesn't interfere with AM/FM radio signals and requires no through-glass connections. The antenna is a simple "peel-and-stick" installation that eliminates wiring complications and issues. A hand-adjustable mast folds flat onto the glass surface before entering car washes and the antenna pivots in 10-degree increments to ensure proper alignment with XM satellites.

The XM20/CP is designed for installation on SUVs, vans, pickup trucks, hatchbacks and other roof top applications where cable routing channels exist - no drilling is needed. Similar to its sister-product, the XM20 is a "peel-and-stick" mountable antenna and is 5/8 of an inch high with a diameter of 4-inches.

Currently, pricing and further specifications are unavailable. For more information on Antenna Specialists products, visit www.antenna.com.

From SkyRetailer (Used with Permission)


----------

